# Black/brown amano shrimp



## Harkle420 (29 Jul 2010)

Went to my LFS ( which is very cool  ) to replace my amano i lost a few weeks ago ( yes i am a "#!?, did a hot water change and they got copper posioniing, lost them all) The LFS were doing 6 for 10 squids ( not too bad, another LFS wanteds 5.50 each  ) The shrimp are all fairly small 1/2 inch to 1 inch, but come on steve get to the point, the guy in shop said he had a black shrimp which came in with the amanos i could have for free. He said he did not know what it was, but it could be a wood shrimp. I was in the thinking wood shrimp were Bamboo ( i did not like bamboo- personal choice  ), but he does not look bamboo-ish. He is only a 1inch and i have not seen him since this afternoon when i put him in my tank. My tank is very planted and i can not see him. It may be another year or two before i spot him again   if i do will get i a photo so may be you guys id him? Fingercrossed he is not a bamboo, he does not look bamboo he look like a black amano, the twice i have seen him for five seconds each time, he wae very shy in the shop heading for the wood all the time! any idea what he could be ??
 please do not say bamboo or i will cry


----------



## mr. luke (30 Jul 2010)

Hes not a bamboo shrimp.
More than likely a ''malayan'' shrimp or caridina cf babaulti sp ''blue'' (which arent blue at all when they are happy).


----------



## Harkle420 (30 Jul 2010)

Thanks dude i love you!!   been seating by my tank for an hour and i can not see him. he has disappeared in to the "forest"


----------



## mr. luke (12 Aug 2010)

Love is a strong word


----------

